# 32 Caliber Muzzleloader ?



## FlyFishRich

Can you use it in Ohio for turkey season ?


----------



## garhtr

Shotguns only. There's a 32 gauge shotgun that would be legal but not a 32 caliber rifle.
Deer and Big Fun for squirrel hunting.
Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

I guess if you're shooting "shot"


----------



## M.Magis

Yep, legal if you shoot shot. But I wouldn't shoot shot out of it if it's a rifle. I say that because I've never heard of a .32 shotgun, but maybe there's some out there.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Thanks.....Rich


----------



## FlyFishRich




----------



## garhtr

I'm on the fence about a rifle being legal even if your shooting shot-- isn't it still a rifle ?

*Shotgun*: 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using shot, includes muzzleloading *shotguns*.
Longbow or bow: Minimum draw weight 40 pounds. ...
Crossbow: Minimum draw weight 75 pounds. ...
You will need a valid *Ohio* hunting license and a *Turkey* permit. 
Good luck


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay

Good point garhtr!?


----------



## garhtr

This is what got me thinking Shotguns ??
Gonna save myself the headache and not use the ruger carbine or 22 mag this season.  
I'm sure there's a line somewhere but where ?
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Muddy

If it has rifling, then it is a rifle and not a shotgun. That would make it illegal. If it's a .32 caliber with a smooth bore it would be legal, but a poor choice for turkey. .32 bore diameter is 22% less bore diameter than a .410 shotgun. It wouldn't hold much shot or pack much punch. If it's a smooth bore with no choke your pattern would be about 10' wide at 20 yards.


----------



## Muddy

garhtr said:


> View attachment 341787
> View attachment 341789
> 
> This is what got me thinking Shotguns ??
> Gonna save myself the headache and not use the ruger carbine or 22 mag this season.
> I'm sure there's a line somewhere but where ?
> Good luck and good hunting


Those CCI shotshells are about useless. I used to use them on Blue Grouse when I lived in Colorado. I shot them out of a 9mm pistol. I could walk right up under a grouse sitting on a tree branch and shoot them from under 20' away. A lot of times they just flew away. I patterned them and the pattern was about 3'-4' wide at 20' and very thin. I gave up on that idea and started carrying a single shot 20 gauge. We just liked to kill grouse for fresh camp meat when we were backpacking, fishing, or bow hunting during grouse season.


----------



## Pimplepounder

Mi-Mic-Kay said:


> I guess if you're shooting "shot"
> 
> View attachment 341777
> 
> 
> View attachment 341779


I guess in a sense you would be albeit only one pellet. lol


----------



## M.Magis

Ohio doesn't have a "legal definition" for a shotgun, so technically it's a shotgun if it's loaded with shot. Of course that would be up to the interpretation of the warden. I wouldn't flirt with it though, since it is a poor choice and shot being fired through a rifled barrel isn't a good idea.


----------



## gemihur

I'm certain that the legislators have some justification for such a limitation
So why don't they just insist that you wear hip waders with steel toes.
Apparently they do not wish for you to use a rifle or a pistol to hunt turkey.
They want you hone your stalking skills because your shots will be inside of 40 yards unless you've got a tight pattern that really has some reach!


----------



## Tinknocker1

garhtr said:


> I'm on the fence about a rifle being legal even if your shooting shot-- isn't it still a rifle ?
> 
> *Shotgun*: 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using shot, includes muzzleloading *shotguns*.
> 
> 
> Longbow or bow: Minimum draw weight 40 pounds. ...
> Crossbow: Minimum draw weight 75 pounds. ...
> You will need a valid *Ohio* hunting license and a *Turkey* permit.
> Good luck


There's no fence brother your 100% right


----------



## lawrence1

*Shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using shot, including muzzleloading shotguns.

The common definition of a shotgun is smoothbore. So, no go on the peashooter. Good thing too, this is a horrible idea.


----------



## FlyFishRich

lawrence1 said:


> *Shotgun:* 10 gauge or smaller shotgun using shot, including muzzleloading shotguns.
> 
> The common definition of a shotgun is smoothbore. So, no go on the peashooter. Good thing too, this is a horrible idea.


Yeah my ideas are not always a good a idea at the time I think of something different lol lol....Rich


----------



## garhtr

lawrence1 said:


> The common definition of a shotgun is smoothbore


 My thoughts also.


----------



## M.Magis

Rifled shotgun barrels are plenty common. Its more defined by the cartridge/casing these days. There’s really no absolute yes or no answer, though we’re all just speculating the TS was referring to a muzzleloading rifle.


----------



## 9Left

I would think if you used shot with a rifle barrel… you would have absolutely no discernible pattern whatsoever ...The rifling is absolutely not going to hold the shot closer together it's going to fling it apart as soon as it leaves the barrel


----------



## threeten

9Left said:


> I would think if you used shot with a rifle barrel… you would have absolutely no discernible pattern whatsoever ...The rifling is absolutely not going to hold the shot closer together it's going to fling it apart as soon as it leaves the barrel


Don’t think the shot would even engage the rifling


----------



## garhtr

I'm still uncertain if a rifle with shot is legal (or effective) but I'm now convinced I gotta have a 32 gauge shotgun  blackpowder if I can find one, Be fun on a squirrel hunt.
http://www.thesnipehunter.com/page29.html
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## garhtr

threeten said:


> Don’t think the shot would even engage the rifling


It might if it's a muzzleloader, most blackpowder shotgun shooters don't use a shot-cup, just a cushion between shot and powder.
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## FlyFishRich

Here's a 32 caliber muzzleloader kit you can buy


----------



## $diesel$

That would be an absolute blast for squirrel hunting if one could hit anything with it. I wonder what the accuracy is like in .32?


----------



## garhtr

$diesel$ said:


> I wonder what the accuracy is like in .32?


 I've seen some small caliber black powder guns that were very accurate especially from old style Ky long rifles. 
I have a friend that loves to squirrel hunt with his. His biggest joy is "barking" his squirrels. Barking is hitting the bark (limb) close enough to a squirrels head that the concussion dispatches Mr Squirrel. He mainly uses round balls which have proven the most accurate, he cast his own and often wears traditional hand made buck skin gear while hunting.


----------



## 9Left

$diesel$ said:


> That would be an absolute blast for squirrel hunting if one could hit anything with it. I wonder what the accuracy is like in .32?


Lol...So my dad is an avid muzzleloader… And he loves putting together the kits from Thompson Center… He specifically did 32 caliber Rifle about 10 years ago… It serves him well… He shoots round balls and patches out of it… But his shots on squirrels are limited to about 40 yards In order to have any kind of accuracy. And by accuracy I mean… If he aims for center mass, 9out of 10 times he will hit the squirrel at 40yards. Further than that, the accuracy goes down pretty quick


----------



## 9Left

Garhtr... your friend sounds like he would enjoy my dad's company very much… My dad saves all of his deer hides and has the leather at home… He used an awl to sew his own shoulder strap for the gun, his own possibles bag, and a davey crockett looking jacket...


----------



## garhtr

9Left said:


> He used an awl to sew his own shoulder strap for the gun, his own possibles bag, and a davey crockett looking jacket...


 My friend does the same stuff, he's one of those guys who seems able to make or repair anything needed. He was into building guns, tanning hides, making decoys and even had a little forge for making knives ect. 
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## fastwater

threeten said:


> Don’t think the shot would even engage the rifling


I don't think the shot would necessarily engage the rifling as a slug normally engages them but I do think some of the shot would have a great chance of 'catching' on the rifling causing some ricocheting effect down the bbl resulting in terrible and inconsistent patterning.


----------



## AmmoRat

I have a 32 caliber CVA Squire muzzleloader I bought out of a pawn shop for 20 bucks years ago. Its a scaled down small framed muzzleloader that's built as a 32 caliber not as a 50 cal with a 32 barrel. I took the crappy CVA sights off and put a set of Winchester fine buckhorn rear with the small brass bead front sights on it and man on man is it a tack driver. The .310 Hornady swaged round balls are my preference for bullets. They'll smoke a groundhog at 100 yards. 

For shot out of a muzzleloader, the 28 gauge wads will fit just right in a 50 caliber muzzleloader and makes for a fun bunny gun.


----------

